# Generador de Dientes de sierra con amplificador operacional



## Radio (May 6, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy realizando un proyecto y me he encontrado con un problema que requiere realizar un generador de rampas utilizando un operacional 741, el problema es que no conozco la teoría sobre la que se realizan este tipo de circuitos, agradecería mucho cualquier indicación sobre bibliografía a consultar, urls.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## oscarl (May 6, 2009)

yo tengo un circuito en un libro dejame lo busco y te pongo la imagen


----------



## oscarl (May 6, 2009)

hay te va... un poco de teoria






el circuito!


----------



## Radio (May 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias, esos apuntes tienen una pinta estupenda, ¿Seria mucho pedir preguntar el título?

Un fuerte saludo.


----------



## Tomasito (May 7, 2009)

Aprobecho este thread para hacer una consulta.

En este tutorial: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/generador-rampa.htm
Se explica la construcción de un generador de rampa/diente de sierra. Pero en la explicación dice que Q2 es un UJT, si bien en el circuito aparece un FET (Esto último tiene más sentido para mí).
Va un FET ahí, verdad?

Servirá un mpf102 o 2n3819, o se quedará muy chico? Porque de esos ya tengo


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2009)

No.  Se presta a confusion por lo parecido del simbolo, pero tiene que ir un transistor de unijuntura (como el 2N2646)


----------



## Tomasito (May 7, 2009)

Ahora que me decís "Unijuntura" caigo, me confundí UJT con los unipolares de toda la vida jaja, estoy medio dormido todavía, recién me levanto 

De todas formas el símbolo ese es para un FET, el del UJT tiene la patita del source/emisor torcida, no?


PD: Un unijuntura que ande ahí un poco más barato que el 2N2646 no sabrás? Porque está casi un dolar y no tengo casi plata


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2009)

Si, el simbolo del unijuntura tiene la pata en angulo. Es bastante comun que lo dibujen usando el simbolo de FET.

Mas barato?... La verdad note se decir, el 2N2646 es el clasicode toda la vida.

Pero mirando unijunturas en Electronica Liniers sale esto:
2N2646 	UNIJUNTURA P/DISPARO SCR 0.05 A 	$2.365
2N6027 	UNIJUNTURA PROGRAMABLE USO GRAL 	$1.285
2N6028 	UNIJUNTURA PROG RETARDOS LARGOS 	$0.786

Los 2N602x son superiores porque les fijas el umbral de disparo, nada mas tenes que modificar un poco el circuito original.


----------



## Tomasito (May 7, 2009)

Si, me fijé en electrónica liniers y ví esos tres.


Podría usar el 2N6028 o el 2N6027 de última entonces, verdad? Claro que modificando el circuito poniendolé las dos resistencias en la compuerta del transistor, no?

Me imagino que por la corriente estará bien el 2N6028, verdad? Según el datasheet soporta una corriente constante de 150mA sobre el ánodo y 1A de pico repetitivo de 100µS de ancho de pulso. Para descargar un capacitor de 0.1uF yo creo que alcanza, no?


EDIT: Yo pienso usarlo con un TDA2003 a la salida para manejar un Yugo. Si lo uso así, podría eliminar la etapa del buffer alrededor de Q3, no?


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2009)

El reemplazo lo tenes que hacer asi como en el dibujo.
Con la corriente de descarga no tenes que tener problemas, un pico de 1A con un C de 100n dura bastante menos de 1us.


----------



## Radio (May 7, 2009)

Bueno, he encontrado el libro, está en su forma electrónica en google. Gracias.


----------



## oscarl (May 7, 2009)

Radio dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, he encontrado el libro, está en su forma electrónica en google. Gracias.



un poco tarde es amplificador operacionales y circuitos integrados lineales


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 29, 2009)

Radio dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estoy realizando un proyecto y me he encontrado con un problema que requiere realizar un generador de rampas utilizando un operacional 741, el problema es que no conozco la teoría sobre la que se realizan este tipo de circuitos, agradecería mucho cualquier indicación sobre bibliografía a consultar, urls.
> 
> Gracias a todos.



¿Construyes un osciloscopio o algo así?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 29, 2009)

Pues puedes usar un TL082 y construir este circuito , pero la frecuencia no se puede regular!  :evil:

Por cierto yo tengo un 2N2646 y creo que está roto, no lo sé. ¿Cómo lo puedo comprobar?

Poniendo el tester en pitos,  pita entre todas las patillas y todas las patillas pitan con el encapsulado.

Hoy compraré uno, y si lo consigo hacer andar, ya os contaré.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto yo tengo un 2N2646 .........



Edita tus mensajes en lugar de agregar mas post.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola, he cmprado un TUJ's nuevos, y he provado todos los circuitos existentes con este método,
A alguien le ha funcionado? conocen crucitos parecidos

Saludos


----------



## abreu161 (Sep 24, 2012)

oscarl dijo:


> yo tengo un circuito en un libro dejame lo busco y te pongo la imagen



me gustaria saber el nombre del libro donde esta ese circuito para generar diente de sierra


----------

